# Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - December, January, February



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Colorado River Flows - December, January, February
*
The release volume from Glen Canyon Dam for December, 2016, will be 900,000 acre-feet. Hourly releases during December, 2016, are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 11,000 cfs in the nighttime and 19,000 cfs in the daytime.

The anticipated release volume for January, 2017, is 900,000 acre-feet with daily fluctuations between approximately 11,000 cfs and 19,000 cfs.

The anticipated release volume for February, 2017, is 700,000 acre-feet. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of December.

Updated November 30, 2016

Paul Davidson, Hydraulic Engineer, Glen Canyon Dam

_Bureau of Reclamation 125 S. State St. Salt Lake City, UT 84138_ _Ph: 801-524-3642 _


Posted by Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association, Grand Canyon Private Boaters Association | To ensure the ability for all to obtain an opportunity to experience a float trip through the Grand Canyon while protecting the resource._
_


----------

